# FR: un jean / un jeans / des jeans / une paire de jeans



## mes6

En anglais, je sais que "jeans" est au pluriel, mais qu'en français
on dit plutôt "un jean".

  Donc, ma question, c'est quand on parle de ce qu'on porte en général,
est-ce qu'on dirait "je porte des jeans bleus, des t-shirts blancs, et des chaussures noires?" ou "je porte un jean bleu, un t-shirt blanc, et des chaussures noires?"

Merci amis


----------



## CélineK.

the 2nd one is correct
the same is true for un pantalon


----------



## broglet

For completeness it needs to be said that in English you cannot have a jean but you can occasionally have a trouser


----------



## Jacques L. Dupin

The first one is correct too.


----------



## micka

Bonjour,

Les deux phrases sont possibles, mais il y une petite nuance de sens suivant si l'on emploie le singulier ou le pluriel :

- _Quel type de pantalon portes-tu ?_

*1ère réponse* : "Je porte des jeans bleus" = Généralement, je porte des jeans bleus, mais au moment où tu réponds, tu ne portes peut-être pas de jean bleu, mais un survêtement ou autre chose.

*2ème réponse* : "Je porte un jean bleu" = En ce moment même, je porte un jean bleu, mais ce n'est pas nécessairement une habitude.

Donc pour résumer, on utilise le pluriel pour parler de ce qu'on porte habituellement et le singulier pour parler de ce qu'on porte à un moment donné.


Par rapport à ce que "broglet" a dit, pour dire "un jean", dit-on "A pair of jeans" ? et pour dire "des jeans", dit-on simplement "jeans" ?


----------



## broglet

merci micka -en anglais c'est beaucoup plus flou:

You can say 'I am wearing jeans' or 'I am wearing a pair of jeans' or 'I usually wear a pair of jeans' or 'I usually wear jeans'. But there is a slight difference in nuance ... which I hope others will explain!


----------



## Cath.S.

Micka said:
			
		

> Donc pour résumer, on utilise le pluriel pour parler de ce qu'on porte habituellement et le singulier pour parler de ce qu'on porte à un moment donné.


Oui, la plupart du temps ce que tu dis est juste, Micka.
Cependant _des jeans_ est aussi employé pour désigner un pantalon porté à un moment donné.

Exemple :
_L__a dernière fois qu'il a été vu, il *portait des jeans* bleus._


----------



## micka

Personnellement, dans cette phrase, je comprends que la personne en question portait plusieurs jeans en même temps. Suis-je le seul ?


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Oui, la plupart du temps ce que tu dis est juste, Micka.
> Cependant _des jeans_ est aussi employé pour désigner un pantalon porté à un moment donné.



Tiens donc. Je suis étonnée de le lire. Je croyais que cette façon des dire _des jeans_ plutôt qu'_un jean_ était un québécisme.


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour ma part, je me demande si ce n'est pas, en France, une question de génération ; les gens de plus de quarante ans disant souvent _des jeans_.
Pour ma part j'ai tendance à dire _une paire de jeans_.


----------



## viera

"Le plus souvent, je porte un jean, un t-shirt blanc et des chaussures noires."
Je préciserais la couleur du jean seulement si c'était autre chose que du bleu.


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Pour ma part j'ai tendance à dire _une paire de jeans_.



Je dis les deux :  je porte _des_ mais j'achète _une paire de_. Au Québec, on « pluralise » souvent _pantalon_ aussi.



viera said:


> Je préciserais la couleur du jean seulement si c'était autre chose que du bleu.



 Bien d'accord.


----------



## kiwi-di

viera said:


> "Le plus souvent, je porte un jean, un t-shirt blanc et des chaussures noires."
> Je préciserais la couleur du jean seulement si c'était autre chose que du bleu.



I think using the adjective *blue *with jeans _in English _is very AE.   I remember when I was a kid reading American books which referred to people wearing blue jeans, when we would just have said jeans.

In Australia (and NZ - unless things have changed recently) you only talk about jeans.   If someone said "What are you wearing to the picnic?", I'd just say jeans [and a T-shirt] - no matter whether I was talking about blue jeans, black jeans or cord jeans.  In fact, I don't own any blue jeans, only black ones and "cords"(which also happen to be black).


----------



## wildan1

kiwi-di said:


> I think using the adjective *blue *with jeans _in English _is very AE. I remember when I was a kid reading American books which referred to people wearing blue jeans, when we would just have said jeans.


 
You are right, kiwi-di, but only historically. When you were reading about _blue jeans_ in America, I was wearing them! But for at least 30 years, the _blue_ is gone--probably starting in the 70s when they appeared in all colors... Now it's "just plain _jeans_"-- and in English, *always* plural.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Cath.S. said:


> Pour ma part, je me demande si ce n'est pas, en France, une question de génération ; les gens de plus de quarante ans disant souvent _des jeans_.
> Pour ma part j'ai tendance à dire _une paire de jeans_.


Je dis juste un jean (mon jean).
 Ta théorie des générations se vérifie autour de moi. 
Mais (hélas !?) elle se vérifie aussi pour ta _paire de jeans_ ! 
(et non, je ne veux pas une paire de claques ! )


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

@ Cath.S. : pour rester jeune, moi je porte des jeans, mais aujourd'hui je porte *un jean* (exception qui confirme ta règle ? )


----------



## Maître Capello

En ce qui me concerne, j'emploie tant le singulier que le pluriel pour une seule paire. Mais je conserve (et prononce) le _s_ final même au singulier :

_un jean*s*
des jean*s*_

En revanche, je ne dis presque jamais _une paire de jeans_…


----------

